# Storing Tomatoes



## doe1260 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi All.  This has likely been discussed here before, but how do you store your tomatoes?  I know that you're not supposed to store them in the fridge, but if not there, then where?!?!?!

(I'm trying to break my DH from always sticking them in the fridge, but need a good, sound defense!)

Thanks!


----------



## GB (Jun 10, 2007)

There is a flavor component in tomatoes that is destroyed in cold temp. I do not recall the exact temp that kills it, but the fridge is certainly cold enough to do it. That is why you should never store them in the fridge.

I store mine in a wire basket that hangs in my kitchen.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 10, 2007)

doe1260

You are correct in not storing tomatoes in the refrigerator! GB's  comments/suggestions are excellent as well. I do not store tomatoes in the refrigerator, but rather on the counter, etc. Unfortunately by the time we purchase them at the local grocery or produce market/stand the harm has possibly already occured. Wholesalers, and retailers, trucking company's etc routinely refrigerate tomatoes as a matter of course. The retailer my display tomatoes off-refrigeration, but hold them in a cooler in the rear of the store. They arrive at many stores on reefers that came from a refrigerated warehouse. Obviously tomaotes grown in Fla. Calif. Mexico etc and shipped to distant places are shipped in refrigerated trucks. So anyway just something to think about....

Enjoy!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 10, 2007)

I don't store mine in the refrigerator either for all the reasons already stated.  I far prefer the full tomato taste they have when served at room temperature.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2007)

The key temperature is 55F.  If a tomato chills to below 55F, flavor is lost forever.  I store tomatoes in a basket on the kitchen counter.  If I cut a tomato and have some leftover, I wrap it in plastic wrap and keep it in the same basket.


----------



## GB (Jun 10, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> If I cut a tomato and have some leftover, I wrap it in plastic wrap and keep it in the same basket.


If I have any leftover I sprinkle some salt on it and pop it in my mouth


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 10, 2007)

How long do they keep for when you store it like this?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Dependes on the tomato.  A week, easily.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 10, 2007)

shady part of the counter


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 10, 2007)

Also if you spend a little more on organic or vine grown tomatoes they keep much longer on the counter which is important for us in the winter as I only go to town once every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## doe1260 (Jun 11, 2007)

Excellent.  Thanks everyone.  Now, need advice on how to break DH's habit!  (I found my newly purchased pint of grape tomatoes in the back of the fridge this morning!)

;-)


----------



## Constance (Jun 11, 2007)

I spread them out on a paper towel lined tray and set them in a cool spot out of the sun (my dining room table). It really ruins the flavor to put them in the fridge.


----------



## Treklady (Jun 12, 2007)

You people have leftovers?? Just kidding. When I was first married, I used to put them in the frig, like my momma taught me. Now I know better and leave them on the counter.

You know most people scoot into the grocery store for milk bread and eggs. Well I scoot in for tomatoes,fruit and the such.

On the counter, all the way with tomatoes!!


----------



## Barbara (Jun 12, 2007)

I store mine on the vine in my back yard


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 12, 2007)

doe1260 said:
			
		

> Excellent.  Thanks everyone.  Now, need advice on how to break DH's habit!  (I found my newly purchased pint of grape tomatoes in the back of the fridge this morning!)
> 
> ;-)


----------



## doe1260 (Jun 12, 2007)

Elf - That's TOO funny!


----------



## Aunt Lisa's Kitchen (Jun 18, 2007)

As fall arrives, you can store the green tomatoes still left on the vine, on the counter also.  I find a sunny window ripens them nicely.

Best tomato for slicing....Brandywine.....YUM!  thick like a burger and delicious

As far as DH goes, why not give him a taste test....one nice and sweet from the counter, one cold and clammy from the fridge.   (?)

cheers!


----------



## doe1260 (Jun 18, 2007)

Excellent idea, Lisa.  Thanks!


----------



## Aria (Jun 19, 2007)

You can put them in a wooden bowl on counter ,Or a cake pedestal, or a pretty antique bowl.  Container your choice...place ON THE COUNTER.  Aria


----------



## Aunt Lisa's Kitchen (Jun 21, 2007)

I have old fashioned windows and they look charming sitting up there in the afternoon sun.  Makes me feel art-sy!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 22, 2007)

I usually keep tomatoes at room temp unless they're very ripe & in danger of spoiling.

However, since I grow a lot of them myself, I do store a number of them in the fridge when they're ripe, & haven't found a big taste difference - so long as they're totally ripe when put in.  In fact, one of my favorite summer treats is an ice-cold home-grown tomato sprinkled with salt & freshly-ground black pepper & eaten like an apple.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 22, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> IIn fact, one of my favorite summer treats is an ice-cold home-grown tomato sprinkled with salt & freshly-ground black pepper & eaten like an apple.



OH, yeah!                                .


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 22, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> The key temperature is 55F. If a tomato chills to below 55F, flavor is lost forever. I store tomatoes in a basket on the kitchen counter. If I cut a tomato and have some leftover, I wrap it in plastic wrap and keep it in the same basket.


 
A basement / cellar larder (cool dark place with  50% relative humidity)seems like a good place to store tomatoes as well as most other foodstuffs.


----------



## Jikoni (Jun 24, 2007)

I actually didn't know that the fridge ruins their taste, and so have been singing about how great Kenyan tomatoes taste, little did I realise that it's the fridge that spoils the taste, my mama never stored her's in the fridge! Great to know. Live and learn! Thanks.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry "President", but "dehydrated" or "dried" tomatoes have nothing to do with how best to store fresh ones.

Sun-dried tomatoes, & other dried vegetables, do have their place in certain recipes, but regardless of what "awards" & "resorts" your company sells to, they will never take the place of fresh, properly stored produce.

(And I could be wrong, but I think the blatant advertisement for your company is definitely out of line here. . . )


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 24, 2007)

I keep mine on the counter, but once sliced, I put in fridge.  I can eat them like an apple to !


----------



## Turando (Jun 24, 2007)

What about if you live in really hot weather? How long would they last outside? Currently where I live it's 45-50 degrees celcius in Summer. The kitchen becomes like a sauna!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 2, 2007)

Turando said:
			
		

> What about if you live in really hot weather? How long would they last outside? Currently where I live it's 45-50 degrees celcius in Summer. The kitchen becomes like a sauna!


 
How about your garage?  Just wrap them tightly so no intruders get in, and set them in a box of some sort so no light hits em.  Or a cabinet elsewhere, anywhere cool.  If you have no other choice refrigerate, Ive worked produce for years and many times they come in already stored in a refrigerator car.


----------



## bitter tomatoes (Jul 13, 2007)

has anyone out there ever harvested cherry tomatoes that were bitter????  and do you know why?????


----------

